# Internet über Satellit

## pablo_supertux

Hi

an meiner Firma haben wir ein Projekt in Namibien, wo wir eine Anlage haben wollen. Mir ist die genaue Lage in Namibien nicht bekannt, aber es soll keine GSM-Netz vrohanden sein.

Für uns ist es aber wichtig in Regelmäßigen Abständen an die Messdaten ranzukommen (gelegentlich auch Fernsteuerung) und wünschen uns deshalb

eine Internetverbidung per Satellit (an sich nur eine SSH Verbindung erforderlich).

Ich habe diese Seite https://www.tkr.de/internet/filiago/filiago-astra2connect.html gefunden, was ziemlich genau da zu sein scheint, was wir brauchen.

Wenn ich die FAQ von der Telekom richtig verstanden habe, gibt es diesen Service nur im Inland, wir brauchen aber den Service im Ausland.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit?

Danke

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich kenne mich damit absolut nicht aus, habe aber mal gegoogelt.

Hast du diese Links schon gesehen?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internetzugang_%C3%BCber_Satellit

resp.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internetzugang_über_Satellit

Und dann wäre da noch...

http://www.ts2.pl/en/Satellite-Internet/Namibia

http://www.ts2.pl/en/Thuraya/Namibia

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also die Idee ist erst mal genial, weil du keine Leitung mehr brauchst. Allerdings, ein Sattelit deckt nicht die ganze Welt ab. Da steht was von Astra. Geht vielleicht noch in Österreich oder Norwegen, aber bis Südafrika reicht das nicht. Da brauchst du einen Anbieter, des dafür was im All hat.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Übrigens, gerade in der aktuellsten C't gefunden.:

An der diesjährigen CeBIT hat es einige Anbieter von Satellitenzugängen.

Schott: Halle 13, C39

Skylogic: Halle 13, C39

skyDSL bei BITKOM Broadband World: Halle 13, C39

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo,

im Inland ist das kein Problem. Ich hab mal sowas für China gesucht, aber leider keinen Anbieter gefunden.

Wobei sich das dort bestimmt rechnen würde, denn die Internettunnel nach China sind wirklich unter aller Sau.

Immer wenn der Chinese, der in der großen Firewall sitzt und den Stream mitliest mal aufs Klo muss, semmelt für ein paar Minuten die Verbindung runter. 

Zu mindest scheint es mir manchmal so.

----------

## franzf

Wir haben da auch mal recherchiert (Auswanderungspläne nach Schweden  :Wink: )

Das Problem ist dass man das nicht mehr zahlen kann  :Sad: 

Da gibt es Downstream: SAT, Upstream: Telefonleitung. Das kostete ~normale Flatrate.

Da aber aus Namibia die Telefonleitung wohl nicht verfügbar ist, braucht ihr Paket B: Upstream: SAT.

Und das geht jährlich in die Tausende...

In jedem Fall braucht ihr einen Anbieter, der seine Dienste in Namibia anbietet. Wurde ja schon erwähnt.

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn ich das richtig deute dann würde es Paket B (also mit Upstream via SAT ) ab etwa 60 € / pro Monat / bei 24 Monat-Vertragslaufzeit geben,

siehe zb http://de.skydsl.eu/index.php?c=info&s=howitworks&cs=satellite

doch Erfahrung habe ich da auch nicht mit...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Telekom hat ein Angebot, aber die Verbindung ist nur zum Astra Satellit und damit nur in Deutschland benutzbar. Ich fürchte, wir müssen einen Anbieter finden, der auch in Namibia operiert und dort Verbindungen zu einem Satellit zur Verfügung stellt. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich bei der Botschaft melden sollte, um zu fragen, ob sie mir zu einem entsprechenden lokalen Anbiter weiter leiten können.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Keine Ahnung, was es in Namibia gibt. Aber die Botschaft halte ich da nicht so für geeignet. Da kannst auch unseren Entwicklungshilfeminister fragen.  Eventuell so etwas wie die IHK. Es gibt da doch bestimmt so etwas wie eine Branchenvereinigung, Lobby oder sonst etwas. Wirtschaftsministerium, direkt in Namibia?

Gibt es da jemand vor Ort, der sich gut auskennt oder soll das alles von Deutschland aus geregelt werden? In gewissen Ländern ist der persönliche Kontakt mit einer gewissen persönlichen Zuwendung durch nichts zu ersetzen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., ich bin nun einfach mal auf die Idee gekommen bei Google mit den Suchbegriff "Internet Satelit Namibia" zu gucken.. :Wink: 

So wie ich das sehe sollte das möglich sein, doch die Kosten können schon enorm sein...

siehe zb: http://www.satellitenverbindungen.de/namibia.php

http://www.ts2.pl/en/Satellite-Internet/Namibia

usw

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Josef: danke, das hat ein bisschen weiter geholfen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Josef: danke, das hat ein bisschen weiter geholfen.
> 
> 

 

Hmm... ich werde wohl ignoriert  :Sad:   ? Habe die Links doch auch schon gepostet   :Very Happy: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Ich kenne mich damit absolut nicht aus, habe aber mal gegoogelt.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.ts2.pl/en/Satellite-Internet/Namibia
> ...

 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm... ich werde wohl ignoriert   ? Habe die Links doch auch schon gepostet  
> 
> 

 

sorry, hab nicht bemerkt, dass es sich um die selten gehandelt habt. Am Freitag habe ich die Antworten nur kurz überflogen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Josef.95

Option "Erbsenzähl-Modus" "on"

Der Link  http://www.satellitenverbindungen.de/namibia.php

wurde bisher nur einmal genannt...

"off"

Aber sorry, ich hatte es auch elegant übersehen...

MfG

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte das auch mal vor Jahren für Usbekistan eroiert: Die Schüssel muss in den Randgebieten eben groß sein und nicht zu unterschätzen sind die sagenhaft langen Latenzen (ich erinnere mich an >500ms).

----------

